# 6 week old Kitten Eyes! Help!!!



## Vibrant758 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey there!!
My best friend and friend rescued a kitten who decided to follow our voices and climb his way to us through a chain link fence. He was absolutely awful when we found him, or well when he made his tiny little way to us. covered in hundreds of fleas, pus and a horrible awful infection What was more alarming was his eyes. His eyes were swollen shut, absolutely closed and caked with mucus! It was absolutely a mess!! I have been a rescuer for quite a long time and have always nursed I’ll kittens of several liters away from death and back to health however this was THE worst case ive ever dealt with. I’m even a little inexperienced with a lot going on with him especially in the eye department!
Immediately we gave him A bath it took him bathing about 4 times with hundreds of fleas coming off him to see what he looked like! He’s about 6 weeks old. That night after going and buying him a bed, liter, appropriate food, some toys, etc we noticed still that he might be blind. He seemed to only react to sound.
That night was difficult, he was barely able to move breathing extremely heavy, not seeming to be able to gain any type of energy. On top of that thick white awful mucus oozing from his mouth, nose and eyes. we took him to the vet and so far he has an awful upper respiratory infection with conjunctivitis and ear mite infestation. The vet gave us antibiotics, eye ointment, and pills for the ear mites.
Today he’s doing so much better and seems to even start playing!! The only thing im.worroed about is the vet assured us that he wasn’t blind, however since using the antibiotics his swelling has gone down a huge deal and I can see his right eye however he isn’t following ant movement and his right eye is a very heavy milky white color almost like it has a covering of flesh on top of it. The infection is still going down an maybe he’ll be better once we keep him medication I want him to be able to retain his vision I’m just so scared he’s blind!
If there any way that he does look like he might be blind?? Here are some images of the sweet sweet baby
His name is Jackson btw!! Thank you in advance for you all help!!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Wow, poor little baby! 

I don't have any experience with this, but maybe some L-Lysine could help him.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Aw, thank you for rescuing this little guy. He needs a lot of love (and some antibiotics) to help him keep getting better. And he *will* get better with proper vet oversight. Whether he goes blind or not is beyond your control even if you follow the vet's instructions exactly. He may end up with perfect vision, partial vision, vision in only one eye, or blind. But the good news is in any of those circumstances, it won't change his ability to grow and play and love his people, i.e. to be a kitten. I guess what I'm suggesting is don't worry to much about his eyesight, other than to monitor his eyes for the vet. Worst case is Jackson ends up blind and that's not a bad situation at all - there are lots of happy active cats who are blind.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

I subscribed to this;
#1 I hope and pray you keep us informed about this baby. Tell us about him and then show those pics, our hearts are involved now!
#2 Waiting to hear the advise from others.

I will recommend that you take a breath and calm down. It will be what it will be, you are doing all you can at this moment. You have a vet on your side, hopefully a vet very experienced with kittens.

Animals are very adaptable! If the very worse happens and the kitten ends up blind in the one eye, he will be fine! It is so early in recovery that I wouldn't be overly concerned, just very aware. There are quite a few animals around that are totally blind, and do great! 
I have a horse that is totally blind and is fine. I have a cat with one eye and it never slowed him down. 
Being so young, this kitten would have no trouble adapting!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Vibrant!
I had one of my rescues, a very young kitten also, that had a Very Severe eye infection, and I thought he might actually end up loosing one eye completely, was afraid cheat grass had worked it's way in...
I took him to my vet, I just couldn't stand by and do nothing...
My vet was upfront about possible blindness, and of course, right at that point, I wasn't working, and couldn't afford a Huge vet bill...
I asked him how much for eye surgery, to check for cheat grass, in the one eye, and treatment, antibiotics, etc, for the other eye, as well...
He looked at me, and asked,"What if I can't save his eyesight? "
I said, 
"He'll still have a forever home. "

I know blind cats can do very well as inside only cats!

My Awesome vet did everything, for next to nothing!

And the results:
This is Banjo now, and you'll notice Two Bright Green eyes!
So don't give up on Baby Jackson! Banjo's eyes were every bit as bad as Jackson's! 
Sharon


----------



## Vibrant758 (Jun 10, 2015)

NebraskaCat said:


> Aw, thank you for rescuing this little guy. He needs a lot of love (and some antibiotics) to help him keep getting better.


Wow you know as a gentleman I usually don't weep lol, however, you all with your support made me shed a few tears here I am more than happy to provide updates and photographs!! 

Nabraska, I understand totally, I was not very versed in the ways of a blind kitten/cat so I decided to go to youtube and take a look and yes! They are as very bit of active and happy as a normal kitten/cat, their senses are so much more developed and sharp! Regardless, he is super special and even if there was no hope for this beautiful baby, he's mine. Than you Nebraska  I'm praying for full vision but thanks to the information you provided and research I now know it won't stop him from leading a healthy life!



marie73 said:


> Wow, poor little baby!
> 
> I don't have any experience with this, but maybe some L-Lysine could help him.


I heard that on another forum as well! I will talk to my vet to see if thats an option so far he's responding so well to his topical ointment, and antibiotics! it's been 3 full days and he'll looking amazing!!



KsKatt said:


> I subscribed to this;
> #1 I hope and pray you keep us informed about this baby. Tell us about him and then show those pics, *our hearts are involved now!*
> #2 Waiting to hear the advise from others.


Ms. Katt! Your comment made me laugh! I love that your hearts involved just as every bit as mine is! I will be updating frequently providing every huge milestone along the way! You are very correct in regards to remaining calm, It's so difficult as he's so small and fragile and I'm terrified even though I've gone through this time and time again! He stole my heart immediately! 

Wow very admirable that you have any animals who are without sight, its comforting knowing that actually this early on it will help so much!! regardless if he has sight or not I just want him to have the best little childhood he could ever have! The beautiful thing about it as well is our Dog Tinkerbell has decided it wants to be Momma Bear haha if it cries she jumps to attention and immediately tries to see whats wrong. Its precious!

Thank you Ms. Katt!



10cats2dogs said:


> Hi Vibrant!
> I had one of my rescues, a very young kitten also, that had a Very Severe eye infection, and I thought he might actually end up loosing one eye completely, was afraid cheat grass had worked it's way in...


Hello Sharon!!

That is nearly my same experience! Look at how beautiful your baby is!! wow! May I ask how long it took for your baby to recover with it's sight? was he very young or did it start to occur as he got older??

He is on day 3 of antibiotics and I noticed just a few seconds ago while trying to use the camera (flash) for you all, he started squinting his eyes shut which indicated sensitivity, ad maybe sight sensitivity to the light. I am taking picture without because if he can see those sensitive little eyes don't need to have bright lights flashing at them lol! That to me seems that the treatment is working!!

Is your sweet Banjo blind? His eyes look remarkable!!!!!!!

So the only thing left right now is for him to starts defecating! He hasn't done so yet, but after starving, to kitten milk, and finally soft food it might take his tummy time to adjust!

hers a pic of playtime 20 minuets ago!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi again!
Banjo was right around that six weeks old mark, the feral mama cat was already taking her babies out to learn to hunt, etc...she must have told him to stay put, while she took the rest out...

we heard crying, and it was this poor little one, both eyes were heavily mucused up, couldn't open them, and the eye I was concerned about, was horribly swollen....and could tell there was a horrible infection in it...

Time wise, once he had surgery on the one eye, was on some good antibiotics, and eating regularly, he healed very quickly! I think the tube that was just above/beside his eye, for drainage, was out in 10 days!
He sees very well, no lasting effects from the infection, or the surgery! 

Young kittens can go down very quickly...
On the other hand, if given the chances needed, they also can recover extremely quick!

Animals don't think of 'handicaps' like we do, they just figure out how to keep on going!

You'll be seeing a lot of 'DeafDogs&Cat' around the forum! 
She's got quite the posse!
And hers are all deaf, but don't tell them that!

I think Baby Jackson will surprise you!
Sharon


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Sharon, from what I understand about ferals. The momma may very well have abandoned him. It is survival, in the wild he would have died, momma knew that. When he died, predators would have smelled it and they would all have been in danger. I have read that it happens more often than we know. Life in the wild or on the street is very cruel. 

Jackson being so young is difficult because his body doesn't have the immune system and strength of an older kitten/cat. Helping the immune system is what l-lysine does. 
If the worst was to happen his youth would be helpful, because he wouldn't remember having sight in the one eye, not knowing any different he would adapt that much faster.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Vibrant, 
How is Baby Jackson doing now!
More Healing Prayers for him!
Sharon


----------



## Vibrant758 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey guys!! I'm sorry I have been in surgery just got our two days ago And my best friend has been taking care of him and so far he is doing a little bit better! He's been playing and actually Running now he seems to be regaining full sight in proud to say!! I'll be posting a picture soon!!

Need advice however, his coat has been a little dull and he has been slowly deficating. He'll eat, and his stomach will pooch out at the sides he feels very bloated anyway to decrease the bloating and help him deficate???


Edit: wow, great minds think alike! Hello there, Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Glad to hear he's doing better!
About the bloating and dull coat, if he hasn't been wormed, he needs to be! If he has been, he probably needs a second worming, since all worms, will not necessarily be killed, the first time! I really suggest getting the wormer from the vet, they will base dosage on his weight. 

You can also add a bit of Plain canned Pumpkin (not the pie kind!) in his food, start with 1/8 teaspoon, per feeding, try that for a couple of days, if that isn't giving results, bump it up to 1/4 teaspoon per feeding, and see how that does!

Well, I certainly hope your surgery was successful!
And you heal quickly! 
Sharon


----------



## Vibrant758 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello there, Shanon!

He has a vet appointment coming up shortly and I was going to ask them about that very thing! When he had his first vet visit they checked his stool and told us he had no trace of worms at all. Could have have since developed after about a week and a half??? 

I heard pumpkin was extremely effective and going to try that! I heard it has to be absolutely pure canned pain puree as well? Is that correct information?

And here's a picture of the baby! His eyes look pretty good as far as I'm concerned what do you all think??? He's gotten. Just a little bit of color in there too!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

I just saw this thread. The baby is beautiful! His eyes are looking so much better than in the first few photos. Thank you for loving this little guy so much. How did the appointment go?


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Jackson's eyes are definitely improving! Got a ways to go yet, but they are soooooo much better than first pictures! :thumbup:

Yep! Plain pumpkin, not the canned pie filling kind!

Jackson might not have shown any worms the first time, due to being almost starved, poor wee boy...
99.9 percent of kittens have worms! Especially any born to feral mothers!

Good breeders, being the exception, since the Queens will be wormed before hand, so they're not passing them on to their kittens.

I'm glad you'll be taking Jackson to the vet!
Will have All Paws Crossed for some Good News!
Sharon


----------



## UnwillingDonor (Jun 2, 2015)

Aww poor baby kitty. Glad to hear hes doings better, and his eyes look better in the photo.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Vibrant!
An Update please on Baby Jackson! 
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Poor baby! Certainly an issue but I think a treatable one. See if you can get your vet to give you some Erythromycin eye gel. It normally clears these eye issues up pretty quickly. If there is an upper respiratory infection than it will probably just run it's course but it can be iffy in tiny kittens. I've lost a couple foster kittens from complications. I hope he recovers and becomes a love bug baby!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Vibrant, 
Any news on Baby Jackson??
I would love to hear some good news about him!
Sharon


----------



## Vibrant758 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello all!! How are you!?!? I've been a little absent due to my surgery recovery but I just had to pop back in and give a reply! Let me update you on the Baby Jackson Chronicles! 

He seems to be adjusting so so well!! He absolutely loves playing with our Puppy Tinkerbell! His eyes are completely open his sight has pretty much returned in both eye. He's so very loving and affectionate! My best friend is putting videos together to start up a youtube channel on him to follow his journey from sickness to health and all the shenanigans in between!

Lastly, there are two very large concerns for me with Jackson currently. He's very thin for his age, he is fed the proper amount of kitten dry food twice day along with a can of wet food. He's all legs. We've been trying various things to help him gain weight. I have no doubt he's gaining weight he's definately bigger than his previous weigh in. I just desire him to chub up a little bit.

My second concern is we finished his antibiotics and his medicine yet he still sounds incredibly congested, there is a heavy phlemy rattling in his chest that has me concerned pneumonia might be very prevelent.... He's going back to the vet in the next couple days. He seems to be in perfect help despite that! I'm just scared he's still so very young!

One last thing, he had an awful infestation of ear mites. They have sense cleared but his ears seem to be very dirty
How to o go about cleaning him while insuring his hearing stays intact??

Here's a photograph of a sleepy Baby Jackson currently at this moment!!!


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Regarding all three of your questions: weight, antibiotics, and ear mites... I would schedule a follow up with the vet to get guidance on all three.

People here can advise you on getting a kitten to gain weight, usually it's let them eat all they want. But in terms of whether you need additional antibiotics or mite treatment, those are questions for your vet.

He's a sweet looking fellow.


----------



## Vibrant758 (Jun 10, 2015)

He does have one coming up in the next couple days  I am curious as to what shots he can get and what else can be done to help the rattling in his chest. That's the biggest things I'm worried about.
I'll be letting you all know what's happening when I take him in!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Vibrant! 
I hope your recovery is going well!
Baby Jackson looks way better!:thumbup:

I'm including a couple of links that you can check out, if you print them, you can discuss with your vet, if any of these things might help Jackson's congestion! 
Healing Prayers for him! 
Sharon

http://pets.thenest.com/decongestant-expectorant-cats-11375.html

http://www.ehow.com/list_5863483_types-decongestant-felines.html


----------



## Vibrant758 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hey Guys! a rather unfortunate and scary update to Baby Jackson. We noticed about two days before his appointment (we ended up having to reschedule the first one due to conflicting scheduling on their end) he started wheezing even worse than we were initially worried. His rattling became worse, his nose seemed to be stopped up he seemed to have issues breathing, he was playing just fine up until the evening and became incredibly kathargic not accepting food or water. He stayed with his arms and legs tucked underneath him and only one time succumbed to vomiting. Immediately we took him in and he had onset distemper. The vet told us there are 4 strains of the virus he had and unfortunately for Baby Jackson he got over one virus and inherited another and claimed he could catch all four and different times, the beautiful thing however is once he survives this, he'll be immune to that particular strain. So now we have been on an intense cleaning spree of the house, his bedding, so as to now spread it. He's been outside with us several times (loves the outdoors) which is how i think he contracted it due to the influx of cats we have in our area. 

Right now, his body temp is warm, hes cuddled up to my best friend and I. His suckling of the ear lobes has gotten worse and I believe its due to needing comfort and feeling better due to the little bouts of depressions cats endure during their fight with Distemper. Im incredibly worried about him, he still sounds awful. he's on a second round of antibiotics and antihistamines. Please, please pray!!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

How scary Vibrant! 
Poor Little Jackson...
I'm sending Lots of Healing Prayers for him, and Lots of (((HUGS))) for you...
Sharon


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Poor sweetheart! Sending little Jackson healing thoughts.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Prayers, lots and lots of prayers!:heart


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Vibrant, 
The 'Four Viruses' you mentioned, are those all different??
I was reading up on cat 'distemper' and found these links...
More Healing Prayers for Baby Jackson...
Sharon

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=1+2139&aid=222

http://m.petmd.com/cat/conditions/infectious-parasitic/c_ct_feline_panleukopenia

http://www.2ndchance.info/panleukopenia.htm


----------



## Vibrant758 (Jun 10, 2015)

10cats2dogs said:


> How scary Vibrant!
> Poor Little Jackson...
> I'm sending Lots of Healing Prayers for him, and Lots of (((HUGS))) for you...
> Sharon


Hello Miss Sharon!
It's very scary, I am praying for his recovery and her seems to be doing a little better the only scary thing about this is the runny poop he seems to be having coupled with his other symptoms. I just wish nothing more than for him to feel better!





Jetlaya67 said:


> Poor sweetheart! Sending little Jackson healing thoughts.


Thank you!!   and baby Jackson thanks you too!!



KsKatt said:


> Prayers, lots and lots of prayers!:heart


From baby Jackson and I thank you so much!



10cats2dogs said:


> Vibrant,
> The 'Four Viruses' you mentioned, are those all different??
> I was reading up on cat 'distemper' and found these links...
> More Healing Prayers for Baby Jackson...
> ...


I'm going to read these tonight! Yes! According to my vet just as there are several Strains of the cold virus, there are 4 separate strains of the virus he's got! I haven't seen anywhere just yet about there being 4 strains so perhaps this is a new or recent development in studies???

So far right now this is pretty much all he does, I'll be giving you all a report tomorrow!!!! Keep praying, I'm hopeful, he's a fighter and I'm sure he'll pull though. I don't know what I would do if I lost him.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

He looks so Precious in that picture, what a very Special little Guy he is!
More Healing Prayers for him!
And extra (((HUGS))) for you!
Bless you for caring so much about him!
Sharon


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Vibrant, 
I found one more link...
It looks like the first few days, 5-7 are the worst/scariest...if Baby Jackson can put up a good enough fight, through those, and no other complications occur, he has a really good chance for recovery...
Lots and lots of Healing Prayers for him,
Sharon

http://maxshouse.com/viral_diseases.htm


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Vibrant, 
I've been hoping and praying that Baby Jackson, is fighting this...
I soooooo want to hear some miraculous news...
(((HUGS)))
Sharon


----------

